#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Tomato Farming

## Davis Knowlton

Hi All. I have a 2.5 hectare tomato farm here in the Philippines - walking distance from my house. This is a relatively new venture, but the first crop is in, and looking good so far. Tomatoes are already bigger than golf balls, growing in huge clumps like grapes. First harvest in anticipated around Christmas. Here's my question: Tomatoes here are quite small. I have ordered four or five packs of seeds from the US, beefsteaks and the like. The climate here is perfect for tomatoes, but I am uncertain how these imports will do. We shall see in time, however I was wondering if any TD farmers had tried this already, and could share the results. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Smithson

During a colder than normal 'winter' I grew beefsteak and romas in Bkk, they did OK, but there was a lot of damage due to blossom end rot. This is caused by hot weather, large varieties are more susecptible. Shade cloth seemed to help.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Thanks. It is quite cool here right now, actually almost chilly. I live in a valley with a good breeze all of the time, lots of rain, and weather that is usually about 20% cooler than 90 minutes North in Manila. If I get the seeds in time, I will plant them in January, with the next crop rotation; weather should still be cool. Will keep the shade cloth in mind, however, for when it warms up.

----------


## Smithson

If you google you should find info on temperature tolerances before end rot sets in. I think if the weather's consistenly above 28 or something like that. You could then check the average temp for your area for a particular time of year. I would consider planting so the fruit is developing at the coolest time of year. 

From memory, I think almost all of my beefsteaks had BER, but Bkk is hot. There are growers in Pak Chong that produce nice size tomatoes.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yearly average temp is about 30. From Jan-Mar - 20 or so. So, if I get the seeds in time for the Jan planting, should be good to go. Will probably drop the imports out of the rotation for the hottest months, when it can hit 36.

----------


## porkhunt

i've seen them growing under shade cloth hydroponicly,i'd presume it would cost for initial setup but you could guarantee quality.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I think that might cost a bit much. I will try the shade cloth initially as this is more of an experiment than anything else. Thanks.

----------


## porkhunt

2.5 hectares of shadecloth would be more than an experiment.hydro is just piping, filler to grow in, tank of liquid feed .a pump.gravitation,then you can control growth rate etc, google it,if you want.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^The 2.5 hectares are already planted in the traditional way. The imported seeds are just a small experiment to see how bigger, beefsteak-type tomatoes grow here vice the smaller ones that are normally grown/sold in the Philippines. Even if the experiment is a success, I have no idea if the beefsteak or roma tomatoes would even sell here - people tend to buy what they are used to seeing/buying.

----------


## Takeovers

I have an off topic question on tomatoes. 

When I am in the Philippines I see only green or partly red tomatoes in the market. Why don't they sell ripe red tomatoes?

On longer stays I will consider growing them myself and let them mature on the plant. In one market stall I have seen young plants for sale. The family did not even know about plants on sale, only seeds.

----------


## dirtydog

> I have ordered four or five packs of seeds from the US





> 2.5 hectares of shadecloth would be more than an experiment.


You seem to be under the impression that 5 packets of seeds from America is enough for covering 2.5 hectares.

----------


## Ceburat1

> I have an off topic question on tomatoes. 
> 
> When I am in the Philippines I see only green or partly red tomatoes in the market. Why don't they sell ripe red tomatoes?
> 
> On longer stays I will consider growing them myself and let them mature on the plant. In one market stall I have seen young plants for sale. The family did not even know about plants on sale, only seeds.



Most Asians seem to like the green/red tomatoes as much as we like the  fully ripe ones.  Most farmers and home farmers pull the tomatoes early and let them ripen on a sunny window so as to beat the bugs and worms to the fruit.  Back in Florida I use to pull them at the first sign of turning red and let them ripen indoors.  I agree with you that a vine ripen tomatoes has the best taste. Here in Thailand I cannot get tomatoes to eating stage. I do get plenty of BER.  It's too hot or wet most of the year.  I am just now doing my first HP and I may add sunscreen to help out.

----------


## porkhunt

would'nt you need a coolroom if it was going to be a money making exercise

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks Ceburat

I have tried to let them ripen after buying but without much success. 

For cooking I can use canned tomatoes. I even found the same brand I use at home. But I love tomatoes in the salad and that is ok for me only with the ripe ones.

I don't know what BER and HP means. Google refers only to Berlin and HewlettPackard. :mid:

----------


## Ceburat1

> Thanks Ceburat
> 
> I have tried to let them ripen after buying but without much success. 
> 
> For cooking I can use canned tomatoes. I even found the same brand I use at home. But I love tomatoes in the salad and that is ok for me only with the ripe ones.
> 
> I don't know what BER and HP means. Google refers only to Berlin and HewlettPackard.



BER   Blossom End Rot 
HP  should have been AP   Aqua Phonics

Pull off the stem of the tomato if it is still attached and lay the tomato stem side down in the window or a sunny place - not hot direct sun.  The tomatoes should ripen.  Green tomatoes are delicious fried New Orleans style.  I was raised on them sometimes fried with okra.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

DD. Read the entire thread. The 2.5 hectares is already planted with tomatoes growing and ready for harvest in another month. The 5 packs of seeds are just an experiment I am messing around with.

Takeovers: I really don't know the answer to that. I know that we will be harvesting them green just going to reddish, but that is because they then have to be shipped north to market. But I agree, the market tomatoes here are always greenish/light reddish and small and pretty sad looking. Thus my experiment. If the beefsteaks and romas grow here, I don't really have any plans to market them. Will just eat them myself.

----------


## porkhunt

to much tomato could give you gout,my x had gout of the fanny every time i wanted some she'd say gout

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks for the info again, especially on the ripening. So they need light, that's it. I had only very vague remembrance from my grandparents who let the last tomatoes ripen after they took them out of the cold in autumn.

Probably the ripe ones don't last due to the heat.

----------


## WujouMao

> Hi All. I have a 2.5 hectare tomato farm here in the Philippines - walking distance from my house. This is a relatively new venture, but the first crop is in, and looking good so far. Tomatoes are already bigger than golf balls, growing in huge clumps like grapes. First harvest in anticipated around Christmas. Here's my question: Tomatoes here are quite small. I have ordered four or five packs of seeds from the US, beefsteaks and the like. The climate here is perfect for tomatoes, but I am uncertain how these imports will do. We shall see in time, however I was wondering if any TD farmers had tried this already, and could share the results. Thanks in advance.


Thought you couldnt import seeds and whatnot from one country to the other, as the customs and immigration sheet clearly says, and what my Aussie mate quite clearly told me, was that if you plant a seed, in an unknown location, where none has been planted before, a bug or insect would be found at it as it would in its normal habitat back where the others would of grown. 

As the Aussies see it, having a unknown seedling being brought to their land and growing, it would bring unwanted pests to the region.  Another instance of this is whats chocking the waterways of Thailand's canals rivers. A Thai Queen brought over Japanese river weed [insert name if you wish]. The weed liked Thailand so much, it rapidly overtook the small area of land it was grown in, and now thats invested all over Thailand, but not so in Japan as the fish that eats the weed, doesn't like the Japanese variety grown in Thailand.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^As far as Oz goes, you are absolutely correct. The US also has climbing vines and the like which were imported and are clogging healthy forests and killing off live trees due to a lack of sunlight. I doubt that tomato plant seeds will have a negative impact on the environment here; this is the Philippines after all.

----------


## Troy

> Hi All. I have a 2.5 hectare tomato farm here in the Philippines - walking distance from my house. This is a relatively new venture, but the first crop is in, and looking good so far. Tomatoes are already bigger than golf balls, growing in huge clumps like grapes. First harvest in anticipated around Christmas. Here's my question: Tomatoes here are quite small. I have ordered four or five packs of seeds from the US, beefsteaks and the like. The climate here is perfect for tomatoes, but I am uncertain how these imports will do. We shall see in time, however I was wondering if any TD farmers had tried this already, and could share the results. Thanks in advance.


I am not sure about the climatic conditions of where you are in the Philippines cf  NE Thailand and especially the banks of the Mekong river...so I can only give you info on my experiences and observations in Isaan...

1. Small tomatoes here are common and are usually due to shallow soil cultivation and failure to cut the offshoots...the plant tends to grow too quickly and have a poor root system making it fruit early with poor quality, small tomatoes. Out of season, there are many insects/bugs that make life difficult...In season...(this depends on where you are and the climate) tomatoes grow like weeds... 

2. There are several farmers in our area that grow tomatoes through agencies in their rice farms (10-20 rai) after the rice season. They pay out to be given small plants and fertilizer to grow them  in their farmland for a certain agreed price and yield. Everything beyond the agreed yield is a bonus. These tomatoes are very good quality and used to sell as seeds to the EU and other Countries ...rather than the tomato itself. 

3. During the dry season. when the Mekong river width drops in the Nong Khai area (for example because I know the area well)...tomatoes are grown in abundance on the receding banks. They are superb quality and, as a tomato lover, my favourite area for picking...incredibly cheap...verging on free (if you know the people well enough) and suitable for salad or drying... 

So based on my experience...growing them in Thailand in my garden in Issan and having other farmed sources I would say the important factors were:

1. Good working soil depth...My garden is double dug (24 inches) ...rice farm is raked to at least that depth. Mekong river  banks are full of super nutrients and even better depths...

2.  Cut away the offshoots and when the plant has risen to the expected size (depends on variety)...nip the top shoot to stop further growth...if you want big tomatoes expect a smaller yield in numbers...can't have everything  :Smile: 

3. Tomatoes love sun...what is this about keeping them cool?....They grow like weeds in my compost heap in Issan...Just make sure you have deep soil and a good water supply.

A couple of other tips...
1. With tomatoes I always have separate compost heaps....just for tomato plants, fruit and etc......they prefer a tomato only compost.

2. Intercrop with Spring onion and Basil...all three will thrive on being together...and all three gowell together in many food recipes...

Sorry...had too much wine to continue....but willing to help more if you think I may be of use....and  I am sober...hic...hic

Best wishes to your project anyway....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Many thanks. Very useful!

----------


## forreachingme

The other day the Tomatoes were a 100 Php per kilo in our local market, i heard going down a bit now.
Around 50 Php per Kg on better times.

In Switzerland many keep few Tomato Cherry plants on their balcony, gives a few smallish tomatoes a day...

I miss the Big Mountain Tomato from Lebanon, was a good one that.

There are a few interesting vegetable growing places up in Tagaytay. 

I might come and get a few KG once at your place dear DK, scares me less about gout then Imperador. The beefsteack type is a good idea for a change here.

What is a tomato ? It's a fruit, the fruit of a Vegetable plant, not sure there...gotta ask wiki sometimes

Here comes WIKI to rescue:

*Tomato* may refer to both the plant (_Solanum lycopersicum_) and the edible, typically red, fruit which it bears. Originating in South America, the tomato was spread around the world following the Spanish colonization of the Americas, and its many varieties are now widely grown, often in greenhouses in cooler climates.
 The tomato fruit is consumed in diverse ways, including raw, as an  ingredient in many dishes and sauces, and in drinks. While it is  botanically a fruit, it is considered a vegetable for culinary purposes (as well as by the United States Supreme Court, see _Nix v. Hedden_), which has caused some confusion. The fruit is rich in lycopene, which may have beneficial health effects.
 The tomato belongs to the nightshade family.  The plants typically grow to 1–3 metres (3–10 ft) in height and have a  weak stem that often sprawls over the ground and vines over other  plants. It is a perennial in its native habitat, although often grown outdoors in temperate climates as an annual.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yep. For some reason tomatoes are scarce and expensive in the markets here right now as well. Wife commented on it yesterday. Of course about the time we send fruit to market, there will probably be a glut. This farming stuff is a bit more complicated than I thought it would be; find myself checking the weather reports more frequently.

----------


## amazon777

> As the Aussies see it, having a unknown seedling being brought to their land and growing, it would bring unwanted pests to the region.  Another instance of this is whats chocking the waterways of Thailand's canals rivers. A Thai Queen brought over Japanese river weed [insert name if you wish]. The weed liked Thailand so much, it rapidly overtook the small area of land it was grown in, and now thats invested all over Thailand, but not so in Japan as the fish that eats the weed, doesn't like the Japanese variety grown in Thailand.


The Aussies have been burned badly before, but mostly of their own doing (Rabbits, cats, cane toad).

But what always surprises me, is the fervor with which they go after people at the airport, who possibly still have a small piece of packed butter from the airline breakfast, while - as a business - you can bring in container loads unchecked.

A company my wife worked for imported dried fish (anchovies anyone) by the boat load.
But the same stuff, from the same manufacturer as a sample in her luggage almost landed her a 100.000$ fine...

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> 
> 
> As the Aussies see it, having a unknown seedling being brought to their land and growing, it would bring unwanted pests to the region.  Another instance of this is whats chocking the waterways of Thailand's canals rivers. A Thai Queen brought over Japanese river weed [insert name if you wish]. The weed liked Thailand so much, it rapidly overtook the small area of land it was grown in, and now thats invested all over Thailand, but not so in Japan as the fish that eats the weed, doesn't like the Japanese variety grown in Thailand.
> 
> 
> The Aussies have been burned badly before, but mostly of their own doing (Rabbits, cats, cane toad).
> 
> ...


No mate, rabbits in Australia wasn't done by Aussie's but by its colonists which was my country. Rabbits are seen as pests in Oz and not as pets in mine.

As for tomatoes Davis, can you tell me why Asia's tomatoes are green and not ret. Many a time eating tomatoes in Vietnam i was giving green and my aussie mates suggested not eating it as green would cause stomach ache. 

So here's me thinking, maybe its a different variety or they were picked off the plant waY to soon so they could ripen between the time being picked to eaten.

When i was a kid, my Mum used to give me Dutch tomatoes. These are the biggest tomatoes i have ever seen ans i havent seen them for sale again in England as i've grown up. As from what i can remember, Dutch toms were as big as crab apples and due to its size, they wasn't sweet.

Would such a size take on the Filipinos by surprise or would it be a loser?
http://www.tomatofest.com/heirloom_tomato_seed_home.html

Well i'll second that, a quick look through his toms he has a seed for a yellow tom, Heirloom beefsteak tomato named for the Amana  Colonies in Iowa. 

http://store.tomatofest.com/Amana_Or..._p/tf-0012.htm

or how about a spicy tomato?
                           Aunt Rubys German Green-Tomato - http://store.tomatofest.com/Aunt_Rub..._p/tf-0033.htm

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Far as I can tell, the green or pinkish color is due to them being picked early to allow them to ripen on the way to market. That said, I have never really seen a RED red tomato here. When I was a kid, I used to carry salt wrapped in a piece of paper in my pocket, and eat these huge, bright red tomatoes right off the vine while working in my grandmother's garden. I can still taste them! I have no ideas how Filipinos would react to a really red tomato two or more times the size of what they are used to. Maybe if I have some success with my experiment, we will find out. You can get big, red beefsteak tomatoes here sometimes in the upscale grocery stores, four to a pack, but only foreigners shop there as a rule as they are very expensive. But, on the rare occasion I find them for sale, they are a real treat in sandwiches.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sounds wonderfull DK ,  I would be in tomatoe heaven wondering around and tending to 2.5 hects every day  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

The santis shop in Tagytay sales the big ones, but all they have is overpriced, so i never really looked the price, will check next time...
I think they grow it right behind their shop...

Lot's of interesting Hydroponic farming and other type in Tagaytay..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^My wife probably got them at Santis in Alabang, or maybe at S&R. I will take a look at Santis' operation in Tagaytay next time I go up that way. I'm going to do some research into hydroponic farming once they kids go back to school tomorrow. Where I live in Batangas is almost the same altitude and weather as Tagaytay, so if they can do it there, I should be able to do it here.

Just got back from the farm. Thanks to some sunny, cool weather, with rainy nights, I think we will be able to harvest this first crop around mid-December - about two weeks earlier than anticipated. Will be nice to see some money coming in, rather than all going out, for a change.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Rabbits are seen as pests in Oz and not as pets in mine.


They're seen as pests in the UK as well, unless you're a townie who's never seen a real cow and think meat comes in packets.




> As from what i can remember, Dutch toms were as big as crab apples and due to its size, they wasn't sweet.


Crab apples are small.




> I'm going to do some research into hydroponic farming once they kids go back to school tomorrow.


If you're only looking to do it for the few special tomato plants, then you can use one of LoyToy's plastic buckets.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The first day of the first harvest today. Twenty boxes already in the first hour or two (20kg to a box). Due to some perfect weather, the harvest has started about three weeks earlier than expected. Of course, so has everyone else's so I expect there will now be a glut and a drop in price. Oh well. I will update once the first harvest is complete with total number of boxes, price when sold, etc - should be three harvests, possibly four, in a year.

----------


## palexxxx

That's good news,  hope you get a good harvest in and that the price holds for you.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Thanks. Looks like once this harvest is completely in in a couple of weeks, we are going to do a crop rotation to green beans or corn (or both); checking prices of both in the market now before we decide. I will still go on with my Beefsteak Tomato experiment in any case, once the seeds arrive. If it works, will then plant some of them in the next tomato rotation.

----------


## Troy

Any legume or sweet corn should not be a problem...just stay away from potatoes and aubergines (egg-plants) as these come from the same family as tomato plants...

My preference would be a cereal / Legume / Tomato rotation cycle with the change depending on where you are...but never more than two crops of the same family back-to-back...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Thanks. Good advice. Have $500 in hand from Day One of harvest, tomorrow's harvest should bring in about $1500. With ten-twelve days of harvest, going from a peak of four days or so and gradually decreasing, the tomato harvest should bring in about $10,000. Split five ways, that's $2,000 each. Expenses were heavy for this first go, as the land all had to be cleared, including rental of some heavy equipment, and the entire five-year lease had to be paid. Still, wife's share of the expenses so far is less than $2,000. I had hoped that she would get her initial investment back within one year (three seasons); it looks like she will make back her investment, or damn close to it, from the first harvest. With expenses dropping for subsequent plantings, this could turn out to be a decent cash cow. Especially as it is basically a hobby, and not an earner on which we depend at all.

----------


## palexxxx

so,  your 2.5 Ha is shared between five of you,  or is 2.5 Ha your share of 12.5 Ha?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^The 2.5 hectare is shared among five investors. Actually, there are four investors, and one guy who handles the day-to-day running of the farm and provides his expertise, the workers/pickers, etc. Thus, expenses are shared among four, profits among five.

----------


## pesky tourist

Congrats DK on your first harvest and best of luck for the future.  Any chance of posting some pics of your operation?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Still going strong. Fourth day of harvest today. Day three was 110 20kg boxes; today looks to be over 200 boxes - but price at market dropping a bit. Pesky: Sorry; haven't worked out posting pictures yet.

As expected, over 220 boxes, but price, which was 600 pesos per 20 kg box on day 3, dropped to 300 pesos per box today. So, double the harvest of day 3, but same money. Glutted market right now, but still have to sell. Lots you can't control in this farming stuff.....wouldn't want to farm as anything other than a hobby; too many variables which are outside of your control.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Had another $2,000 day today. With the harvest about 75% completed, we are in the black. Expenses are at $7,000; total income thus far about $12,000. About four more days of harvest before this crop rotation is done. Might end up with a profit of about $10,000, so, after a five way split, wife should see about $2,000 or so in her pocket. Not bad!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Well, my experiment with US seeds was pretty much a bust. I planted four rows of 50 plants each (mix of Beefsteak, Roma, and Cherry) and one row of 50 local seeds from our last harvest. Result: Lost most of the cherry tomatoes to disease, The Romas came out about 1/2 the size I would have expected, the Beefsteaks are big, but a very low yield. The local plants had no disease and have huge clumps of tomatoes, like grapes, on every plant. So, now I know. I may plant some beefsteaks in the home garden, but for the farm and for sale, we're staying with local. Next planting at the farm is this week - tomatoes again, as the soil has had a 90 day rest.

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^The 2.5 hectare is shared among five investors. Actually, there are four investors, and one guy who handles the day-to-day running of the farm and provides his expertise, the workers/pickers, etc. Thus, expenses are shared among four, profits among five.


Looks as if your squeezing out bountiful a plenty for a reasonable small area [2.5 h], Davis...

Best to ya! :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

Post some pics please Davis.

----------


## porkhunt

great news on your 1st harvest congrats

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Post some pics please Davis.


I'm too fucking stupid to figure it out. I actually gave it a real, honest try the other day, armed with printed out instructions and all, and still couldn't get it done. I mostly use the computer for work, and photos have never entered into it before. I get frustrated, and just give it up. I'll try again when one of my computer-literate kids is around. I have loads of pictures I have sent in e-mails, but just can't figure TD's system out.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> great news on your 1st harvest congrats


Thanks. Fields are now plowed, and the second crop goes in this weekend!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Post some pics please Davis.



If you want, Wu, pm me an e-mail and Ill send a bunch.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Well, my experiment with US seeds was pretty much a bust. I planted four rows of 50 plants each (mix of Beefsteak, Roma, and Cherry) and one row of 50 local seeds from our last harvest. Result: Lost most of the cherry tomatoes to disease, The Romas came out about 1/2 the size I would have expected, the Beefsteaks are big, but a very low yield. The local plants had no disease and have huge clumps of tomatoes, like grapes, on every plant. So, now I know. I may plant some beefsteaks in the home garden, but for the farm and for sale, we're staying with local. Next planting at the farm is this week - tomatoes again, as the soil has had a 90 day rest.


Ate the first big beefsteak tomato from the home garden yesterday - delicious! Also have made over $100 this week just selling sour gourds (used in cooking) and excess tomatoes from the little home garden. Now to plant the new crop on the farm starting tomorrow.

----------


## robinyates

interesting post, thanks.I'm in Quezon city.I have a roof garden and wonder can I grow tomatoes in a grow bag ? Also where can I buy seeds? Thanks

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Should be able to. Lots of info on Google about growing in grow bags. Should be able to get seeds at any garden center. Only negative, and this depends on where you are in QC, is pollution.

----------


## robinyates

thanks for the reply.I live near Batasan/Congress.The plants on my rooftop seem healthy so I will try some grow bag toms

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Google "Growing Tomatoes in Grow Bags". There was one interesting article about growing them directly in bags of compost. Looked pretty interesting. Best of luck. With the crop in the ground for three days, we have been getting a break with about an hour of rain each afternoon. Should stay like this for the rest of the week. Hope so - will let the new plants get well rooted.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

New crop is in the ground - at least 1.5 hectares is - the other 1 hectare will have to wait for the rains as it's too hard to get water over there right now. But that will work out well as it will stagger the harvest. Plants about 3" now, and we're getting an hour of rain or so a day for the past few days to help things along.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Remaining 1 hectare is now planted - 3/4 tomatoes, 1/4 corn on the end where the soil is not as good. First planting of 1.5 hectares three weeks ago is going well - few insects or other problems thus far. So, now it's a waiting game, and hoping the weather doesn't throw us any curve balls.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

First day of the new harvest today. Rows of little brown folks picking tomatoes. Many of them even remembered the catchy Negro spirituals I taught them last harvest. Not bad for Day 1; 43, 20-kilo boxes. Now to get the lawn chair and beer cooler ready for manana!

----------


## aging one

Should red you for that, but it was fcuking funny.  :Smile:  Congrats, and good to see you "back on the job".

----------


## nigelandjan

Good luck with the new harvest mate !  hope its a goo dun and you can refill your  coolbox many times  :Smile:

----------


## Udonfarmer

There are some useful publications from the World Vegetable Center in Taiwan which might be worth looking over. Sorry, can't post the link.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Well, so far the harvest has been bountiful - unfortunately, so has everyone else's. Our first day, when we had to pick some early ripening ones, yielded six boxes (20 kg per box) - @Peso 600 (US$14) per box. Then we got into the real harvest - averaging 60-70 boxes a day. Price dropped to 300, then 250, and now 180. Looks like everybody planted the same week. Market is glutted. We will cover expenses, but the profit is gonna be slim. Oh well......

----------

